# blackberries!



## ashappar (May 9, 2010)

long time till harvest here, but this season I'm getting a lot
of flowers and I've got high hopes for the crop. 

click the thumb for a bigger image.


----------



## Wade E (May 9, 2010)

In have a few also and they havent popped yet but the buds are there. Hopefully in a few years it will have spread enough for a small batch. Just a little tiny patch right now.


----------



## gregmg (May 9, 2010)

I've been harvesting blackberries for the last week. I'm in Arizona and things happen a bit earlier here.  This is my first blackberry harvest. Not much in quantity, but I'm hoping to do a small batch of blackberry port. We'll see.

Greg G.


----------



## ashappar (May 9, 2010)

this will be my first decent harvest, but still probably just enough for one good batch. I'm going to try to root cuttings from the tops of the primocanes so I can propagate a little faster. When I get around to it, I'm going to make a trellis for the blackberries so I can get better density and more fruit.

I've got some red raspberries and black raspberries as well, but only in their second year and not so many plants. they will get the trellis treatment also.

I had a couple trees removed from my smallish yard, to open up a lot more sun. strawberry patch and way more blackberries next year.


----------

